#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  AZ America X AZ Box X Nagra 3

## WWANInternet

Amigos estou abrindo esse Post Não com a intenção de discutir técnicas de Pirataria de TV Satelite nem TV a Cabo ...Mas sim para agente discutir esse assunto que não é de hoje a codificação NAGRA 3 tão polemica Tão segura mas Ao mesmo tempo parece que não sai do papel muitas especulações uns dizem envolvendo jogadas de marketing da telefonica outros dizem que a mudança ja esta acontecendo aos poucos outros que rola muita grana nessas negociações entre a nagra e as empresas que compram suas codificações etc etc... 

Então amigos até quando nossos queridos receptores irão fazer a festa livre pois uns dizem que não é crime pois o sinal esta no ar ..outros dizem que é ...até quando as operadores irão perder clientes para a pirataria ..sera que elas abaixam a mensalidade ou entram de vez com nagra 3 ...abraços att Carlos Mendes

BRASIL: TELEFÃNICA INICIA PROCESSO DE CODIFICAÃÃO EM NAGRA 3

----------


## sergio

Primeiramente vamos analisar... Forum Wireless sub-forum Firmwares... acredito que seriam firmwares para dispostivo wireless.

o AzBox é um dispositivo Wireless?? 

Segundo.: repudiamos todo e qualquer incentivo, apoio, alusão, apologia à pirataria, seja ela qual for.

Desta forma estou movendo para debates e se descambar para: "me ensina configurar meu broncoBOX"... "onde compro" e afins é ::Locked:: na hora.

----------


## Não Registrado

Eu ja dava locked desde já, pq é certeza q vira gente perguntando como fazer, mm nao sendo publicamente, ou via MP.
Esse assunto no meu entender não tem nada haver com o forum.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Primeiramente vamos analisar... Forum Wireless sub-forum Firmwares... acredito que seriam firmwares para dispostivo wireless.
> 
> o AzBox é um dispositivo Wireless?? 
> 
> Segundo.: repudiamos todo e qualquer incentivo, apoio, alusão, apologia à pirataria, seja ela qual for.
> 
> Desta forma estou movendo para debates e se descambar para: "me ensina configurar meu broncoBOX"... "onde compro" e afins é ::Locked:: na hora.


Amigo Sergio ..realmente eu postei em lugar errado peço desculpa aos moderadores ...foi falta de atenção mesmo ..pois tem tudo a ver com firmware mas não tem nada a ver com wireless vc tem razão por isso te agradeço por mover para debates que é onde eu devia ter postado inicialmente.


Agora Quanto a repudiar pirataria incentiivo alusão apologia apoio etc etc ....eu sei muito bem das regras do forum e tbm não acho certo isso. E vc deve ter lido correndo o post e não percebeu que bem no começo eu deixei bem claro que meu Intuito com o post não é nada disso meu amigo é apenas para nós Profissionais da area de TI debater esse assunto interessante que faz parte da nossa area de Telecomunicações ...afinal o forum é voltado para eletronica telecomunicações Sistemas etc etc ... Espero que tenha me entendido agora abraços att Carlos Mendes

----------


## lgiudice

> Primeiramente vamos analisar... Forum Wireless sub-forum Firmwares... acredito que seriam firmwares para dispostivo wireless.
> 
> o AzBox é um dispositivo Wireless?? 
> 
> Segundo.: repudiamos todo e qualquer incentivo, apoio, alusão, apologia à pirataria, seja ela qual for.
> 
> Desta forma estou movendo para debates e se descambar para: "me ensina configurar meu broncoBOX"... "onde compro" e afins é ::Locked:: na hora.



Apenas gostaria de expor aqui minha opiniao sobre "Pirataria" com Az.

Não julgo isso como pirataria, pois tratasse de captação de um sinal no Espectro (Público), diferentemente de fazer um gato do cabo da NET.

Comparo da seguinte maneira:

Se alguém conectar em uma de minhas torres sem autorização, é problema meu, falha de segurança, por vemos por aqui o pessoal preocupado em utilizar Criptografia, PPPoE, HotSpot etc...
trata-se de responsabilidade nossa proteger o que transmitimos.

Agora se alguém conectar um cabo em um switch de algum condomínio que atendemos, isso sim é roubo, pois está manipulando fisicamente o material que não é dele e não tem autorização.

Nunca podermos proibir que alguém pegue um equipamento de SCAN desse que capta celulares antigos e telefones sem fio, pois ele esta apenas recebendo o sinal do spectro sem interegir com ele.

Minha conclusão (levando em consideração que posso ser vítima disso também).

A responsabilidade da proteção é de quem transmite, quem conseguir receber parabéns e faça bom proveito.

----------


## luizbe

é bom podermos ter ideia do que se passar por fora,
então, o intuito do Tópico é bacana, só acho que querendo ou não é desonesto isso, hoje eu uso sky tenho 2 pontos na minha casa pago caro pra cacete mas mesmo assim não passei para o az,
pois acredito ser ilegal.. pois imagino alguem pegando meu sinal e ficar la usando meu link bem tranquilão.. ainda mais se for ele TODO pois o az é pacote completo como se fosse sugar tudo que tem..
mas acho isso tambem estrategia da telefonica, pois ela PODE e deveria coibir isso, mas parece qeu eles estão tranquilos, pois o estrago que eles já fizeram na sky.. vixiii.. é grande,
por outro lado, parece que o valor da propaganda (horario comercial) subiu, e aumentou o nº de propagandas (por causa dos gato) sendo assim a telefonica não recebe do usuario que tá vendo a tv e sim de quem quer ter a propaganda lá.. (plausivel)
pesquisei bem na internet sobre como está a situação desses sinais, e pelo que andei lendo em pouco tempo a telefonica vai cortar os gato não por ela mas pelo outros que estão sendo incomodados *sky *embratel e etc..
dizem por aí que o sistema novo Nagra3 ainda não foi invadido o que (nas pesquisas) dizem ao contrario que já conseguiram abrir alguns canais e que o propio az já vai ter capacidade de "clonar" o novo sistema.. dizem que só esperam a telefonica colocar pra quebrar logo em seguida o que não é ruim para o sistema pois assim vão vender o nagra4 , 5 ,6 7, e por aí vai.. mas hoje em dia não vejo NGM que quebrou o sys da sky.
até aí tudo bacana, mas o que mais me intriga é que o custo pra se enviar um sat não é barato, o custo pra manter o sinal lá e parceria com os canais hbo e etc não sao baratos..
porque a merda da telefonica nao bloqueia isso ? sendo que já tem 2~4 anos que isso vem se expandindo e outra coisa isso não ta gerando prejuizo e sobrecarga no sat? 
alguma explicação cabivel deve haver.. se alguem souber, mande pra nós..
e em relação de culpa.. acredito que o comprador é quem toma na cara, pois ele altera o equipamento e insere chaves para codificar ou seja, você tá burlando ou seja você é o culpado encima de qualquer coisa..
salvo se você comprar com ele já daquele jeito (o que muitos vão alegar kkk)
vamos ver o rumo das coisas e rir ou chorar junto com os que fizeram ou não essa prática que, sim, é ILEGAL.

----------


## WWANInternet

Valeu Luiz valeu LG essa é a discussão que eu queria ..ver ...para a gente aprender juntos e debater esse assunto que esta crescendo ..e não para incentivar ninguem a usar e julgar quem esta usando ...apenas o ponto de vista de cada um obrigado amigos

----------


## socrateschalkidis

Concordo com o amigo acima, e outra, a lei da pirataria é bem clara!!!!!!!

Desde "que" seja qualquer objeto desde mídia, audio, transmição ou outro para uso "própio" sem o fins lucrativos não se classifica como "crime" ou "pirataria" e sim como compartilhamento...

----------


## luizbe

> Concordo com o amigo acima, e outra, a lei da pirataria é bem clara!!!!!!!
> 
> Desde "que" seja qualquer objeto desde mídia, audio, transmição ou outro para uso "própio" sem o fins lucrativos não se classifica como "crime" ou "pirataria" e sim como compartilhamento...


 
então um usuário roubando seu sinal, ele não é criminoso?
:O

pimenta no zói dos outros num ardî mermo não!!

----------


## lgiudice

> então um usuário roubando seu sinal, ele não é criminoso?
> :O
> 
> pimenta no zói dos outros num ardî mermo não!!



No meu entendimento não é roubo, desde que seja via wireless. Ele esta pegando algo do espectro, que é público, aqui no Brasil regulado pela Anatel, porém ainda é público.

Se o elemento que estiver "captando meu sinal" estiver utilizando equipamentos homologados, ele não esta fazendo nada fora da Lei, pode ser imoral, porém não ilegal.

No caso dos AZs, tratam-se de receptores, não tem nem a nescessidade de serem homologados, pois não emitem nada ao espectro.

Não podemos confundir IMORAL com ILEGAL.

----------


## Consultor

> é bom podermos ter ideia do que se passar por fora,
> então, o intuito do Tópico é bacana, só acho que querendo ou não é desonesto isso, hoje eu uso sky tenho 2 pontos na minha casa pago caro pra cacete mas mesmo assim não passei para o az,
> pois acredito ser ilegal.. pois imagino alguem pegando meu sinal e ficar la usando meu link bem tranquilão.. ainda mais se for ele TODO pois o az é pacote completo como se fosse sugar tudo que tem..
> mas acho isso tambem estrategia da telefonica, pois ela PODE e deveria coibir isso, mas parece qeu eles estão tranquilos, pois o estrago que eles já fizeram na sky.. vixiii.. é grande,
> por outro lado, parece que o valor da propaganda (horario comercial) subiu, e aumentou o nº de propagandas (por causa dos gato) sendo assim a telefonica não recebe do usuario que tá vendo a tv e sim de quem quer ter a propaganda lá.. (plausivel)
> pesquisei bem na internet sobre como está a situação desses sinais, e pelo que andei lendo em pouco tempo a telefonica vai cortar os gato não por ela mas pelo outros que estão sendo incomodados *sky *embratel e etc..
> dizem por aí que o sistema novo Nagra3 ainda não foi invadido o que (nas pesquisas) dizem ao contrario que já conseguiram abrir alguns canais e que o propio az já vai ter capacidade de "clonar" o novo sistema.. dizem que só esperam a telefonica colocar pra quebrar logo em seguida o que não é ruim para o sistema pois assim vão vender o nagra4 , 5 ,6 7, e por aí vai.. mas hoje em dia não vejo NGM que quebrou o sys da sky.
> até aí tudo bacana, mas o que mais me intriga é que o custo pra se enviar um sat não é barato, o custo pra manter o sinal lá e parceria com os canais hbo e etc não sao baratos..
> porque a merda da telefonica nao bloqueia isso ? sendo que já tem 2~4 anos que isso vem se expandindo e outra coisa isso não ta gerando prejuizo e sobrecarga no sat? 
> ...



Bom dia caro amigo;


Ao receber minha newsletter fui dar uma espiada e vi um tópico falando sobre azbox e afins, e como estou voltado a uns estudos sobe os mesmos resolvi participar de "discussão", vamos lá.

Em primeiro lugar, Azbox (América) não é configurado ilegalidade conforme pode verificar no link abaixo onde um promotor do ministério público afirma que não vê ilegalidade na utilização e logo não tem artigo em nosso código penal que enquadre os usuários destes receptores, ao contrário do que o nosso amigo afirmou no post citado acima, Nagra 3 e NDS (Sistema da S*k*y) já foram quebrados respectivamente na alemanha e itália, e além disso existe o ca*rd sh*ari*ng, procure no google a respeito que vais ver que tam mais gente assistindo as grandes operadoras pagando pouco ou as vezes nada. Hipocrisia é foda, e como o amigo lá em cima disse, se alguém conecta em uma de minhas torres o problema é meu quem não apliquei uma política de segurança efetiva logo quem alimenta a pirataria é a incompetência das operadoras e operadores aliado aos altíssimos custos desnecessários, um pacote intermediario da S*k*y hoje você paga cerca de R$ 190,00 ( Claro que vai vir um e outro dizendo que paga menos, mas tenta contratar agora), Então paramos de ser hipócrita que uma boa parte do povo daqui usa ou já usou ADSL para distribuir sinal e cobrar por isso, e isso sim é ilegal, isso sim é sujeira.

Venda de receptores de TV é investigada | SINAL POLÊMICO



Sem mais;

 :Banghead:

----------


## renatocostas

> Bom dia caro amigo;
> 
> 
> Ao receber minha newsletter fui dar uma espiada e vi um tópico falando sobre azbox e afins, e como estou voltado a uns estudos sobe os mesmos resolvi participar de "discussão", vamos lá.
> 
> Em primeiro lugar, Azbox (América) não é configurado ilegalidade conforme pode verificar no link abaixo onde um promotor do ministério público afirma que não vê ilegalidade na utilização e logo não tem artigo em nosso código penal que enquadre os usuários destes receptores, ao contrário do que o nosso amigo afirmou no post citado acima, Nagra 3 e NDS (Sistema da S*k*y) já foram quebrados respectivamente na alemanha e itália, e além disso existe o ca*rd sh*ari*ng, procure no google a respeito que vais ver que tam mais gente assistindo as grandes operadoras pagando pouco ou as vezes nada. Hipocrisia é foda, e como o amigo lá em cima disse, se alguém conecta em uma de minhas torres o problema é meu quem não apliquei uma política de segurança efetiva logo quem alimenta a pirataria é a incompetência das operadoras e operadores aliado aos altíssimos custos desnecessários, um pacote intermediario da S*k*y hoje você paga cerca de R$ 190,00 ( Claro que vai vir um e outro dizendo que paga menos, mas tenta contratar agora), Então paramos de ser hipócrita que uma boa parte do povo daqui usa ou já usou ADSL para distribuir sinal e cobrar por isso, e isso sim é ilegal, isso sim é sujeira.
> 
> Venda de receptores de TV é investigada | SINAL POLÊMICO
> 
> ...


Concordo em grau e genero.

Att,

Renato Costa.

----------


## lgiudice

> Bom dia caro amigo;
> 
> 
> Ao receber minha newsletter fui dar uma espiada e vi um tópico falando sobre azbox e afins, e como estou voltado a uns estudos sobe os mesmos resolvi participar de "discussão", vamos lá.
> 
> Em primeiro lugar, Azbox (América) não é configurado ilegalidade conforme pode verificar no link abaixo onde um promotor do ministério público afirma que não vê ilegalidade na utilização e logo não tem artigo em nosso código penal que enquadre os usuários destes receptores, ao contrário do que o nosso amigo afirmou no post citado acima, Nagra 3 e NDS (Sistema da S*k*y) já foram quebrados respectivamente na alemanha e itália, e além disso existe o ca*rd sh*ari*ng, procure no google a respeito que vais ver que tam mais gente assistindo as grandes operadoras pagando pouco ou as vezes nada. Hipocrisia é foda, e como o amigo lá em cima disse, se alguém conecta em uma de minhas torres o problema é meu quem não apliquei uma política de segurança efetiva logo quem alimenta a pirataria é a incompetência das operadoras e operadores aliado aos altíssimos custos desnecessários, um pacote intermediario da S*k*y hoje você paga cerca de R$ 190,00 ( Claro que vai vir um e outro dizendo que paga menos, mas tenta contratar agora), Então paramos de ser hipócrita que uma boa parte do povo daqui usa ou já usou ADSL para distribuir sinal e cobrar por isso, e isso sim é ilegal, isso sim é sujeira.
> 
> Venda de receptores de TV é investigada | SINAL POLÊMICO
> 
> ...


Concordo em quase tudo.

Minha descordancia é com relação a distribuíção do ADSL.

Uma linha ADSL me da o mesmo direito de distribuição que um link dedicado... até que me provem o contrario. Quando digo até que me provem o contrario quero dizer que se a operadora que fornece o ADSL apresentar o contrato onde assinei dizendo que não pode ser usado para esse fim ou que é proíbida a redistribuição, aí sim está errado.

Agora... quantos aqui assinaram algum contrato com a operadora, ou até mesmo falaram pelo telefone algo do tipo eu concordo com o contrato que existe sei lá onde.

Solicito links e ADSLs direto com minha consultora, tudo de boca, por isso que muitas vezes esperamos mais de 100 dias para instalarem um link dedicado, por ser tudo de boca, e por ser de boca que uso um ADSL do jeito que eu quiser.

Se você fornece um link para o cliente sem contrato algum e ele resolve fazer o mesmo, problema é seu, por isso tomamos cuidado ao estruturarmos nossos contratos.

Porque as operadoras não tomam esse cuidado também???

Abraço a todos!!!

----------


## socrateschalkidis

OK....

Vamos mudar de assunto...

Vamos nos concentrar no firm... Que é interesse de todos dessa lista... Afinal, o firm desses decos é linux.


Alguém pode me dizer como abrir/editar um arquivo .PRO ou .ABS ?????

----------


## socrateschalkidis

Com relacao a N3, posso afirmar que os decos dreambox e Nfusion abre N3.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Primeiramente vamos analisar... Forum Wireless sub-forum Firmwares... acredito que seriam firmwares para dispostivo wireless.
> 
> o AzBox é um dispositivo Wireless?? .


Meu Querido Moderador Sergio uma Simples Pesquisada da net e ja encontramos os novos Decos com Full HD Sistema Operacional Linux e Principalmente Com Dispositivo Wireless Sim Internet sem Fio ...tem tudo a Ver !!!!!!!!!!! 

Azbox HD Elite LAN Wireless - €227.50 : »»»»»»LMPC SATELITE Azbox Dreambox LS1600USB PcBox««««««

----------


## Consultor

> OK....
> 
> Vamos mudar de assunto...
> 
> Vamos nos concentrar no firm... Que é interesse de todos dessa lista... Afinal, o firm desses decos é linux.
> 
> 
> Alguém pode me dizer como abrir/editar um arquivo .PRO ou .ABS ?????



Olá, enfim, vamos mudar mesmo de assunto, seguinte, os receptores azbox e az américa, funcionam com firmware que NÃO é baseado em linux é Assembly mesmo, os receptores que tem linux embarcados são o Azbox ELITE, Dreambox etc...
Os arquivos .ABS você pode até abrir os mais antigos porém os mais novos vem com parte do código criptografada e compactada no formato LZMA, vou dar uma fuçada aqui, se eu acho os programas para abrir, e assim que consguir posto aqui para quem tiver interesse estudar.


Abçs!!!

----------


## WWANInternet

que legal .esta fica muito bom esses post !! vamos aprender muito com esse debate ..obrigado a todos

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Então paramos de ser hipócrita que uma boa parte do povo daqui usa ou já usou ADSL para distribuir sinal e cobrar por isso, e isso sim é ilegal, isso sim é sujeira.


Consultor,

Ilegal é o que vai contra uma lei ou norma jurídica, por favor, me indique a norma que faça tal proibição...

Abraços!!

----------


## WWANInternet

> Consultor,
> 
> Ilegal é o que vai contra uma lei ou norma jurídica, por favor, me indique a norma que faça tal proibição...
> 
> Abraços!!


concordo plenamente com vc Kleber Sem Norma Juridica sem Lei ....Contrato das Teles Proibindo o compartilhamento ADSL..Não vi nada Juridico fazendo essa proibição apenas contrato entre ambas as partes que muitas vezes o usuario final nem assina todo processo é fechado no boca a boca.

----------


## Consultor

PF prende homem por vender banda larga ilegal

Quarta-feira, 20 de dezembro de 2006 - 09h40

SÃO PAULO - A Polícia Federal do Paraná anunciou a prisão de um homem acusado de criar uma rede ilegal de internet banda larga.

O acusado possuía links de banda larga em casa, na cidade paranaense de Tupãssi, e os distribuía por um sistema de cabos aos moradores da vizinhança. De acordo com a Anatel, que fez a denúncia à polícia, o homem identificado como “J.O” é acusado de cobrar mensalidades pelo serviço.

O acusado foi preso por agentes da PF de Cascavel e vai responder processo por explorar serviços de telefonia sem autorização e instalação irregular de cabeamento em área pública.

Porque será que isso acontece hein???

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh claro!! a prisão foi arbitrária né!!! tá certo!!!

Provedores que pagam R$ 9.000,00 + taxas em uma licença SCM e gastam fortunas em link dedicado é que estão errados, eles pagam porque são uns idiotas certo??? podendo pagar R$ 499 por 100MB de internet da GVT para revenderem, pagam as vezes mais que isso por 1 Mb dedicado.

Aí o cara vai lá paga tudo isso aí acima, monta escritório, paga funcionário, abre empresa, paga telefone, contador, link dedicado, investe em equipamentos, e cobra um valor de mensalidade que pelo menos suporte o custo e sobre alguma coisa, pois como toda empresa ele tem de ter lucro, aí me aperece um sujeito, que viu um KIT PROVEDOR no ML e pronto, pede uma adsl gasta R$ 100 por mês cobra metade do valor da sua mensalidade e pronto está ali um concorrente, isso é justo?


fica aqui minha opinião!

----------


## Consultor

Só para constar!!!!!


Art. 183 da Lei nº 9.472/97:

"Desenvolver clandestinamente atividades de telecomunicações:

Pena - detenção de dois a quatro anos, aumentada da metade se houver dano a terceiro, e multa de R$10.000,00 (dez mil reais) (grifamos)."

Outros entendem que tal distinção é mero preciosismo terminológico, referindo-se ambos os dispositivos exatamente à mesma conduta, devendo-se resolver a questão da tipificação a partir da análise sistemática da legislação referente aos serviços de telecomunicações e radiodifusão.

----------


## socrateschalkidis

Meu ponto de vista.... ( é meu ponto de vista... )

c/ relação ao ADSL e clandestinos (gatonet´s)

Todo dono de provedor que fica preocupado com um provedor clandestino ou ate mesmo aquele que usa ADSL é pq é incompetente... Pessoa sem capacidade ou visão...

Só isso... Desculpa quem ficar ofendido... e não quero falar sobre isso, apenas falo que pq trabalho com provedor de internet desde 1991, onde comecei o provedor com um link de 64k pela Embratel e NUNCA fiz uma denuncia ou reclamação, muito pelo contrario, sou perseguido por todos os demais provedores... 

MAIS, ESSE TÓPICO NÃO ESTA TRATANDO DISSO... VAMOS AO QUE INTERESSA...


FIRMWARE P/ AZBOX, PROSAT, DREAMBOX PROBOX, AZ AMERICA, ETC

VOU REPETIR A PERGUNTA.

*COMO ABRIR/EDITAR ARQUIVOS .PRO .ABS .BIN ?????*

----------


## lgiudice

> PF prende homem por vender banda larga ilegal
> 
> Quarta-feira, 20 de dezembro de 2006 - 09h40
> 
> SÃO PAULO - A Polícia Federal do Paraná anunciou a prisão de um homem acusado de criar uma rede ilegal de internet banda larga.
> 
> O acusado possuía links de banda larga em casa, na cidade paranaense de Tupãssi, e os distribuía por um sistema de cabos aos moradores da vizinhança. De acordo com a Anatel, que fez a denúncia à polícia, o homem identificado como J.O é acusado de cobrar mensalidades pelo serviço.
> 
> O acusado foi preso por agentes da PF de Cascavel e vai responder processo por explorar serviços de telefonia sem autorização e instalação irregular de cabeamento em área pública.
> ...


Em nenhum momento foi colocdo o contrario.

Claro que não é justo você ter sua SCM ter um gasto operacional mensal de 20, 30 ou 40 mil reais e ter que concorrer com o camarada que tem uma omni, um Ap-Kraser e um modem ADSL.

Porem isto não altera o fato de que você distribuir o ADSL é legal sim, a internet que chega até o seu link dedicado é a mesma que bate na ponta do ADSL, guardada as proporções de qualidade e estabilidade, mas isso é politica de qualidade de cada um.

O que não é proíbido, é permitido!

Volto a falar, se você tem um contrato assinado, ou até mesmo falou ao telefone com alguém da operadora que aceitava os termos do contrato XXX que estava disponivel em www.xxxxx.com.br, aí sim você tem a obrigaçao de cumprir os termos deste contrato.

Se eu alugar um carro para você e você for fazer rallye com ele, problema é meu que não especifiquei em algum lugar que não podia, agora se eu tivesse estabelecido em contrato que não poderia realizar nenhum tipo de corrida ou disputa com o carro, aí sim você teria um impedimento.

T+

----------


## Não Registrado

Postado Originalmente por luizbe 
então um usuário roubando seu sinal, ele não é criminoso?
:O

pimenta no zói dos outros num ardî mermo não!!


Desde quando alguém é dono de sinal da Sky,Embratel etc?
Pelo que eu sei a gente apenas "usa" e paga pelo sinal da Sky e Embratel certo?ou não?
A antena é direcionada para o satélite, simplesmente isso, "jamais" ouvi alguém dizer que direcionou sua antena para casa do vizinho e acessou os canais de tv gratuitamente. Pelo que sei o sinal é único que não afeta nenhum usuário seja de qualquer operadora. E como vai sobrecarregar o satélite? Se a Sky pudesse ter 3 bilhões de clientes neste satélite sendo que somente suportaria 2 bilhões você acha que eles iriam perder R$ ou se entupir de clientes mesmo sabendo do "possível" problema? Luizbe me desculpe mas acho meio idiotice dizer "os caras do Azbox estão usando "meu" sinal da Sky de graça, sendo que eu pago uma fortuna pra ter em minha casa!!". O sinal é seu ou da Sky?Alguém que usa Azbox direcionou a antena pra sua casa?

Ah! Que fique bem claro, não sou contra nem a favor desse tipo de "uso" muito pelo contrário.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Postado Originalmente por luizbe 
> então um usuário roubando seu sinal, ele não é criminoso?
> :O
> 
> pimenta no zói dos outros num ardî mermo não!!


Entendo os dois lados e é crime:

"Pode ser enquadrado no artigo 180 ( receptação) Pena - reclusão, de 1 (um) a 4 (quatro) anos, e multa, podendo chegar a 8 (oito) anos no caso de receptação qualificada ou dolosa, além de ter a chance de ser enquadrado no artigo 155 ( furto ) e complicar ainda mais a situação"

Qualificado caberia muito bem para condomínio feito por terceiros (obviamente).

Agora convenhamos, MORRAM as TELES, se ela tah com pimenta nos olhos, para mim eh refresco mesmo, porque não me canso de ver sacanagem delas com TODOS (Consumidores, Micro Empresas de Telecomunicações e até o próprio Estado)

----------


## Não Registrado

meu querido amigo!!! pq as operadoras d tv n diminuem o valor da assinatura??? estao pedindo pra levar...
isso n e pirataria, tanto q no codigo de lei brasileira n a nenhum termo q diga q isso e pirataria, entao cabe ao pessoal da tv a cabo q se vire para barrar esse sinal. ou diminuam os precos.

----------


## Não Registrado

SE FOR PIRATARIA, LOGO, LOGO VÃO COBRAR O OXIGÊNIO QUE VC RESPIRA.
VAI TER QUE PRENDER A RESPIRAÇÃO OU VAI TER QUE PAGAR.

----------


## socrateschalkidis

Esse tópico era p/ ter ótimas informações.... Porem... Esta se resumindo a alguns comentários hipócritas sobre legislação.....

A minha ultima tentativa de salvar esse tópico.....


QUAL O SO UTILIZADO NESSES DECOS??? LINUX????

----------


## newmaster2005

Acho que o topico nao merece discurssão.....nao tem nada a ver com provedor ...wirelles...

----------


## socrateschalkidis

> Acho que o topico nao merece discurssão.....nao tem nada a ver com provedor ...wirelles...


 
mais tem com linux.... firm.... etc

----------


## WWANInternet

> Acho que o topico nao merece discurssão.....nao tem nada a ver com provedor ...wirelles...


 
Nada a ver o que vc falou colega .. O Forum Underlinux é um Portal do Administrador de Sistemas e Não somente Forum de Provedor Wireless

----------


## eliasalberto

Alguns decodificadores tem porta LAN e rodam linux, além da capacidade de reproduzir arquivos mp3, jpg, etc. Em tese, me parece possível rodar em um desses decodificadores uma versão do linux que fosse modificada para possibilitar acesso à minha rede interna e os arquivos que compartilho, podendo portanto utilizar o decoder como um player de mídia em rede. Talvez fosse até mesmo possível instalar um browser nesse linux, o que me permitiria navegar na internet - usando teclado e mouse usb, por exemplo.

Na prática, também me parece ser viável. Existem firmwares alternativos baseados em linux que rodam em NAS (Snake OS) e em roteadores sem fio (dd-wrt, tomato, openwrt) com capacidade de memória e de processamento muito menores do que as de um decoder de satélite.

Mas o quão viável _realmente_ é fazer isso em um decoder? Posso compilar uma versão do linux ou escrever patches que estendam a funcionalidade do SO que roda nesses decoders? A única limitação que me vem à cabeça é quanto a capacidade de processamento e a memória, mas o problema da memória poderia ser resolvido usando um pen drive como memória extra (tanto ram quanto para armazenar patches que não coubessem na memória flash interna do dispositivo).
Caso isso seja possível, meu interesse em um produto desse tipo aumentará consideravelmente.

----------


## socrateschalkidis

os DreamBox é linux....

----------


## eliasalberto

> os DreamBox é linux....


Alguns AZBox, como o AZBox Elite HD, também são. Vide este link: Azbox 
Por acaso esse tipo de dispositivo roda alguma distro do linux cujo código-fonte e bibliotecas (do processador e do hardware/IOs) estejam disponíves para serem alterados e recompilados? Existe algum SDK que me possibilite escrever programas para a distro do linux que esses dispositivos rodam? Por acaso existe algum jeito padrão (telnet?) que todas as distros linux (inclusive a desses dispositivos) aceitem para aplicar patches?

(Não entendo muito de administração e manutenção de sistemas linux, mas tenho familiaridade com programação em C/C++, com noções de Java e Pascal. Já cursei programação orientada a objeto na faculdade, também. Não sou um guru de programação, mas acho que sei o suficiente para me atrever a iniciar um projeto desse porte.)

----------


## Marcmuz

A transmissão do sinal amazonas é captado pelas operadoras de tv por assinatura e os serviços de interatividade,grade de programação e demais aplicativos são de propriedade exclusiva das operadoras e o sinal não pode ser captado de forma ilegal. Com respeito ao sinal do satelete amazonas, este pertence a um consórcio de empresas de telecomunicação e sua área de cobertura vai do canadá até o norte/nordeste do brasil ou seja: todo o continente americano.O receptor AZAMERICA capta o sinal deste satélite sem ferir a lei de pirataria desde que osinal recebido não seja para fins de comercialização sem a devida licença dos orgãos reguladores deste País.

----------


## eliasalberto

> 1 - Por acaso esse tipo de dispositivo _(azbox, azamerica, ...)_ roda alguma distro do linux cujo código-fonte e bibliotecas (do processador e do hardware/IOs) estejam disponíves para serem alterados e recompilados? 
> 2 - Existe algum SDK que me possibilite escrever programas para a distro do linux que esses dispositivos rodam? 
> 3 - Por acaso existe algum jeito padrão (telnet?) que todas as distros linux (inclusive uma eventual versão específica desses dispositivos) aceitem para aplicar patches?


E então? Alguém sabe me responder?

----------


## lipeiori

> Em nenhum momento foi colocdo o contrario.
> 
> Claro que não é justo você ter sua SCM ter um gasto operacional mensal de 20, 30 ou 40 mil reais e ter que concorrer com o camarada que tem uma omni, um Ap-Kraser e um modem ADSL.


Ta com medinho? Se garante nao?

----------


## lgiudice

> Ta com medinho? Se garante nao?



Meu amigo... tenho uma estrutura hoje com menos de 3 anos de empresa que acredito que você não terá pareceida quando se aposentar.

Apenas sinto muito por você não ter seu provedor em alguma das cidades que atendo, acredito que seria muito divertido ser seu concorrente.

----------


## Consultor

> E então? Alguém sabe me responder?


Caro amigo existe sim um SDK para desenvolvimento dos modelos Azbox Elite e Premium encaminho o link para download e estudo.

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


Abçs!!!

----------


## lipeiori

> Meu amigo... tenho uma estrutura hoje com menos de 3 anos de empresa que acredito que você não terá pareceida quando se aposentar.
> 
> Apenas sinto muito por você não ter seu provedor em alguma das cidades que atendo, acredito que seria muito divertido ser seu concorrente.


Huuum, entao vc nao tem que temer os ADSL com APs e omni  :Smile:

----------


## luizbe

> Huuum, entao vc nao tem que temer os ADSL com APs e omni


Lip..
o ultimo que me disse:
"Apenas sinto muito por você não ter seu provedor em alguma das cidades que atendo, acredito que seria muito divertido ser seu concorrente. "

faliu..  :Smile: 
cada uma que eu vejo aqui.. desanima :\

----------


## Não Registrado

PREZADOS EU ENTREI COM PROCESSO CONTRA A TELEFONICA POR ENVIAREM SINAL DE SATÉLITE PARA O TELHADO DE MINHA CASA, QUE É PRIVADO. NAO POSSO ACEITAR A INVASAO DE MEU TELHADO POR ONDAS MALIGNAS.

OBRIGADO

----------


## WWANInternet

heheheheheeh Ondas Malignas foi o Melhor !!!!suahsua





> PREZADOS EU ENTREI COM PROCESSO CONTRA A TELEFONICA POR ENVIAREM SINAL DE SATÉLITE PARA O TELHADO DE MINHA CASA, QUE É PRIVADO. NAO POSSO ACEITAR A INVASAO DE MEU TELHADO POR ONDAS MALIGNAS.
> 
> OBRIGADO

----------


## lipeiori

UAHSUHSUhAUSHUAHSua entao devemos processar Claro, Oi , Tim ,Vivo, Sky...

----------


## socrateschalkidis

> Caro amigo existe sim um SDK para desenvolvimento dos modelos Azbox Elite e Premium encaminho o link para download e estudo.
> 
> RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
> 
> 
> Abçs!!!


 
ATE QUE ENFIM UMA RESPOSTA A ALTURA DO TOPICO......

----------


## lgiudice

> Lip..
> o ultimo que me disse:
> "Apenas sinto muito por você não ter seu provedor em alguma das cidades que atendo, acredito que seria muito divertido ser seu concorrente. "
> 
> faliu.. 
> cada uma que eu vejo aqui.. desanima :\


Parabéns... você deve ser o cara!!! Dou graças a Deus por você não ter o seu provedor em uma das cidades que atendo.

Bah, iria ser muito difícil...

Abraço!!!

----------


## luizbe

> Parabéns... você deve ser o cara!!! Dou graças a Deus por você não ter o seu provedor em uma das cidades que atendo.
> 
> Bah, iria ser muito difícil...
> 
> Abraço!!!


 
ô pelinha eu não estava falando contigo, me referi á um texto seu..
grande merda esse provedor seu,
deve ser com omni aquario e apzinho da engenius..
vai tirar onda com outro, porque 3 anos trabalhando nessa aréa não é nada..
o que tem esse seu provedor? cadÊ? manda site? AS dele.. posta foto dos servidores dell ..
coloca aí as torres auto portantes.. os enlaces de fibra, o link redundante c/ portas stm1..
mostra aí..
aproveita e coloca tambem o ato de homologação..
já que é "o provedor" tem que ter ao menos essas coisas básicas..
*ou então comece a ter humildade como todos do fórum e respeite o próximo.*

----------


## lgiudice

> ô pelinha eu não estava falando contigo, me referi á um texto seu..
> grande merda esse provedor seu,
> deve ser com omni aquario e apzinho da engenius..
> vai tirar onda com outro, porque 3 anos trabalhando nessa aréa não é nada..
> o que tem esse seu provedor? cadÊ? manda site? AS dele.. posta foto dos servidores dell ..
> coloca aí as torres auto portantes.. os enlaces de fibra, o link redundante c/ portas stm1..
> mostra aí..
> aproveita e coloca tambem o ato de homologação..
> já que é "o provedor" tem que ter ao menos essas coisas básicas..
> *ou então comece a ter humildade como todos do fórum e respeite o próximo.*


Prezado Luizbe,

Como você se referiu a um texto meu, e de forma debochada, me senti no pleno direito de direcionar a você um resposta.

Quanto a fotos de minha estrutura, não tenho interesse em ficar divulgando este tipo de coisa, mas só para você ter uma ideia, somente com o nobreak do meu POP principal foi investido aproximadamente R$ 10.000,00.

Quanto a autorga, tenho sim, esta no nome da minha empresa, e nela possuo duas bases cadastradas.

Quanto a HUMILDADE que você esta falando, acredito que faltou ao seu amigo Lipeiori quando ele postou a seguinte frase:

"Ta com medinho? Se garante nao?"


Isso quando apenas estavamos falando de ser justo ou não a concorrencia com APs, omnis e ADSLs sem a minima homologação, e muitas vezes utilizando potencias que o rádio não comporta.


Por não ter me agradado a forma debochada e descabida com que ele se direcionou a mim, dei a ele a resposta que você comenteu.

Dê uma olhada mais atraz e veja o post de seu amigo e veja onde está a falta de humildade.

Abraço!

Ps: Desconciderei o "Merda de Provedor" que você falou.

----------


## lipeiori

O que tem a ver usar ADSL com provedor sem qualidade? Até o proprio CATV disse ja ter visto provedor com ADSL melhor do que com link dedicado.

----------


## WWANInternet

Calma Amigos Muita calma nesse Momento Vamos usar Nossa intelegencia e Infra-Estrutura e Anos de Experiência para ajudar ao proximo e tbm aprender ...não vamos usar esse topico sobre um assunto tão interessante para ficar "brigando" ..pois se algum moderador ver essa discução que não leva a lugar nenhum certamente ira trancar o post ..vamos contribuir ok peço a compreensão de todos abraços amigos att Carlos Eduardo Borges Mendes

----------


## luizbe

deu dez mil em nobreakizinho foi?
dez mil? dez mil? foi foi foi?
deu dez mil em nobreakzinho foi?
ô doxinha..
coitadinho.. dez mil? 
dez milzim?
cadê papai?
papai fugiu??


cara, brincadeiras á parte..
eu apenas indaguei que da ultima vez que alguem me chamo pra capa.. fico capotado.. (_mas mesmo que hoje ele ainda tivesse e continuasse tendo mais clientes que eu , eu não estaria nem aí porque o que interessa é o MEU SERVIÇO, O MEU TRABALHO.. quanto ao resto que se foda_)

não me referi a instante nehum de você.. apenas recordei e falei uma situação que aconteceu por aqui.. porque no mais eu não tenho interesse nenhum em discutir nada com ninguem..
não vai me ajudar em nada e nem te prejudicar.. ou seja é nula uma discussão dessa..
apenas cara, junta sua grana.. vive feliz, tenha um nome limpo que o resto é resto..

ps: eu não conheço e nunca conversei com o lipe
sorte aí e até cara, vamo encerrar isso por aqui pq já gastamos tempo _and time is money_.

----------


## socrateschalkidis

PECO DESCULPA A TODOS.....

MAIS, ACHO QUE ESSE TOPICO PERDEU A SUA ORIGINALIDADE..... TORNOU-SE LUGAR DE UNS CARAS QUE SE ACHAM "O TAL" QUERENDO SER MELHOR QUE O OUTRO.... AQUI, É LUGAR DE TRATAR ASSUNTO COM CLAREZA E RESPONSABILIDADE... AQUI, É LUGAR DE UM AJUDAR O OUTRO E VICE VERSA.... POR FAVOR MEUS COMPANEIROS, TEMOS MAIS COISAS IMPORTANTES P/ TRATAR....

ENTAO, PECO GENTILMENTE QUE AS "CRIANCAS" PARA COM A BRIGA E VAMOS VOLTAR A REALIDADE DO TOPICO.

----------

